# RDV médical en urgence sur le temps d’accueil



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai été chez le médecin hier car depuis mercredi soir je suis malade ( ça a commencé par un mal de gorge aiguë) et depuis dimanche soir à cause de quintes de toux intenses je suis fatiguée. Diagnostic: rhino pharyngite. Là je me suis réveillée à 5h30 avec un mal de tête et une douleur à l’oreille. C’est très intense ! J’ai 2 enfants aujourd’hui, celui qui arrive à 10h je sais que la maman le gardera et sans déduction de salaire. Ensuite celui qui arrive à 8h45 ( il a une conjonctivite traitée) ça risque d’être plus compliqué car le papa est en colère que son fils soit malade et dorme mal depuis vendredi soir ( j’ai accueilli un enfant malade la semaine dernière). Il est à son compte et ne gardera pas son fils et la maman en formation interne pour évoluer dans son entreprise. Personne pour garder le petit. À 8h j’appelle le cabinet médical mais je pense que mon conjoint devra m’y conduire si j’ai un rdv et ça m’embête pour le petit car pas le choix de l’emmener sûrement. Le cabinet ferme à 18h45 et moi je termine à 18h30 mais de toute façon je ne peux pas attendre jusque là. Celui qui m’a refilé son rhume ( et qui n’a toujours pas vu de médecin alors que ça dure depuis des semaines)  revient demain et si je ne l’accueille pas ce sera déduction de salaire ( c’est un petit contrat). Financièrement je ne peux me permettre un arrêt maladie ( merci les 3 jours de carence). Celui qui a une conjonctivite c’est un temps plein et pareil ils n’hésiteront pas à effectuer une déduction de salaire si pas d’accueil


----------



## assmatzam (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

La seule chose que je peux vous dire c'est que vous ne pouvez pas vous rendre à votre rdv médical avec un enfant en accueil 

Les parents vont devoir s'organiser pour venir le récupérer plus tôt c'est la seule solution


----------



## assmatzam (11 Octobre 2022)

Vous n'avez pas une collègue qui puisse vous dépanner 
Avec accord des parents bien entendu


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Vous avez pas la possibilité qu un médecin se déplace à votre domicile style dis médecin ?


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> La seule chose que je peux vous dire c'est que vous ne pouvez pas vous rendre à votre rdv médical avec un enfant en accueil
> 
> Les parents vont devoir s'organiser pour venir le récupérer plus tôt c'est la seule solution


Je sais bien. Je ne pense pas être en état de conduire et mon mari aurait pu s’occuper du petit le temps du RDV même si ce n’est pas autorisé. Là si y’a pas de solution, mon mari me conduit et restera dans la voiture avec l’enfant. C’est compliqué je ne sais pas à quelle heure je vais obtenir un rdv ( ni si je vais en obtenir un). J’attends un peu pour prévenir cette famille


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Vous avez pas la possibilité qu un médecin se déplace à votre domicile style dis médecin ?


Et non !


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

légalement vous n'avez pas le choix... non vous ne pouvez emmener le petit avec vous au docteur


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Et vous pensez que vous aller être en état de vous occuper des enfants toute la journée ? 

Penser à vous . Parfois faut mieux prendre 1 jours pour se soigner même si c est sans solde que de tirer sur la corde et de se retrouver 15 jours en arrêt


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Si j'étais vous : j'appelle le cabinet médical dès l'ouverture. Je prends rdv. J'appelle les PE. Je leur précise l'heure du rdv. Je leur demande en fonction de l'heure d'emmener leurs enfants après ou de vous libérer plus tard dans la journée pour que vous puissiez vous y rendre. (En plus, souvent attente plus ou moins longue au cabinet médical). Si vous ne vous sentez pas en état d'accueillir, prenez votre journée et consultez. Je sais que financièrement c'est compliqué mais la santé avant tout. Bon courage !


----------



## ChantalGoya (11 Octobre 2022)

Malheureusement, notre travail sous entend parfois que le matin au réveil, notre état nous oblige à ne pas travailler... Oui c'est prévenir les parents en last minute mais c'est le jeu et oui, c'est perdre un ou 3 jours si arrêt.
Mais la santé c'est primordial. Quand on est pas en état de s'occuper des enfants, c'est professionnel de se retirer. Un accident est trop vite arrivé.


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les filles.
Vous dites toujours que quand quelque chose est interdit par les puer ça doit être écrit quelque part.
Où est-ce écrit noir sur blanc ça ?
Ici mon médecin est à 10 mn à pieds de chez moi. Et en général elle prend les patients à l'heure, 5mn max de retard.
Si je me retrouvais dans la situation de Marine, je mets le petit dans la poussette et je vais à mon RDV si je sais que le refuser ou demander une faveur, ça pourra ensuite créer des problème avec des PE qui ne veulent pas faire l'effort de me libérer....
Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire "mais comment ferais-tu si tu travaillais dans le privé, tu irais sur ton temps de travail ?"
Bah dans le privé je n'aurais pas de problème à ne pas aller bosser le matin, à appeler le patron et à lui dire : "je suis malade je vais chez le docteur"... Mais nous les ass mat, on fait toujours passer notre santé après le travail.
Donc je demande au PE s'il peut me libérer pour un RDV. Si c'est non j'emmène l'enfant avec moi.


----------



## Griselda (11 Octobre 2022)

La télé consultation?
Mon fils qui n'a pas le permis, pour ne pas attendre après moi (en fin de journée) cela a permis de ne pas attendre.
Un médecin qui se déplace chez toi (si ton état de santé ne te permet pas de prendre la voiture ça se justifie)

Ceci étant dit non impossible d'emmener un enfant accueilli dans un cabinet médical:
- ce n'est pas du tout ton lieu de travail, en cas d'incident ou de facherie avec un PE tu y perdras ton Agrément
- c'est un lieu plein de microbes donc absolument inadapté à cet enfant (on aura vite fait de te reprocher qu'il tombe malade en suivant)
- qui s'occupe de l'accueilli pendant que le médecin t’ausculte?

Etre malade, comme pour _tous _les salariés rime avec perte financière. 3 jours de carence puis seulement 50% payés par la sécu.
Seulement en tant qu'AM si tu es malade tu n'es pas en état de prendre en charge les accueillis, là aussi en cas d'incident l'assurance pro ne te couvrira pas si elle peut démontrer que tu n'aurais pas du travailler aujourd'hui.

Tu peux proposer quelques noms de collègues que tu connais en urgence mais celle ci devra être payée (logique) et pas toi.
Le RPE peut aussi les aider à te trouver une remplaçante.

De plus à agir ainsi tu envoie le message à tes PE, surtout celui qui ne soigne pas son enfant, que non la santé ce n'est pas important, que quoi qu'il arrive Nounou sera fidèle au poste même malade.


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

De toute façon si le médecin délivre un arrêt de travail il faudra bien que le parent vienne chercher son enfant. Assez de nous comporter comme des salariés "à part". Nous ne sommes pas des supers héros. Nous pouvons être malade et nous avons le droit au respect. Et cela commence par se respecter soit même pour être respecté(e)s par les autres. Je n'irai pas au cabinet médical avec un de mes accueilli. Ce n'est pas sa place. Imaginons que j'ai un problème gynécologique. Je vais me faire ausculter devant l'enfant ?


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 , ici on parle d'un généraliste, pas d'un gynéco.
Le médecin va lui prendre la tension, lui regarder les oreilles et la gorge, le petit serait dans la poussette à 1m d'elle.
Donc si le PE ne veut pas la libérer..... elle ne va pas voir le médecin ? Et elle continue de souffrir en silence ?


----------



## Griselda (11 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 donc si je suis ton raisonnement dans une entreprise tu avertis ton patron que tu n'est pas en état mais en tant qu'AM tu demande la permission de ne pas être en état??? 🤔


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Griselda si j’ai une otite la télé consultation n’est pas possible et ils n’utilisent pas cet outil dans mon cabinet médical


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Octobre 2022)

Là, Marine explique que les parents diront ne pas avoir de solution pour l'enfant et l'amèneront quand même.
Donc ? Elle ne leur ouvre pas la porte ? Et après ? C'est conflit assuré, crises, tensions pendant des mois ?
Et dans une entreprise, soit quelqu'un fera la travail à ma place en plus du sien, soit les dossiers attendront mon retour...


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Mon conjoint ne sera pas dispo avant 17h aujourd’hui 😡 comme par hasard il a des rdv et réunion


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

nanou91 Quand on est malade on est malade on va pas demander la permission au PE si on peu aller au docteur .


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

"Je n peux pas accueillir aujourd'hui. Je ne suis pas en état. Ma santé nécessite un avis médical. Je vous tiens au courant dans la journée après ma consultation".  
Pas besoin de préciser si c'est l'oreille qui nous gratte, si on "prépare" un AVC ou si le problème est ailleurs. 
Ils viennent avec leur enfant ? Ils me trouvent allongée dans mon lit. Où ils ne me trouvent pas ... je suis partie au cabinet médical.


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Il est évident que je ne peux pas travailler aujourd’hui. J’ai 2 enfants en accueil aujourd’hui. Un c’est ok la maman le garde mais celui qui arrive à 8h45 je n’ai pas de nouvelles, j’ai prévenu de mon état et que je comptais consulter


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 mon généraliste me fait bien mes frottis. 
Et si il le juge nécessaire, il me fait basculer en consultation vers mon gynéco. 
Et puis une visite chez le médecin c'est du domaine de l'intime, oreilles, cœur, intestins ou autres.


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

J’ai rdv à 11h15 pas le choix mon médecin ne travaille pas cet après-midi mais pas de nouvelles du petit, vient, vient pas 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Et bien moi je vais chez le médecin avec l’enfant dans la poussette et demande que le médecin me prenne SI POSSIBLE à l’heure ou entre 2 patients. Il sait que je suis AM, donc il fait.

Et bien PARFAIT à 11h15 et BASTA


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour vous dites simplement aux parents que vous n'êtes pas en mesure d'accueillir aujourd'hui.  Et c'est tout. 

Le reste à eux de gérer.


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour ce n'est pas normal de vouloir travailler en étant si mal .quelle maladie vas tu transmettre au petit qui ne peut être avec son papa. En plus tes symptômes sont aussi ceux du covid??
Combien gagnés tu en une journée ? Ta santé vaut plus! 
Sinon emmener le petit chez le médecin . Mais c'est bof il y a des microbes et des virus dans ces endroits !
Meilleure santé !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Super marine vous avez prévenu les parents c est le principal

Si le PE dont vous n avez pas de nouvel si il viens quand même quand il sonne si votre mari et la lui  demander d ouvrir la porte et il lui dit tout simplement comme marine vous l'a dit elle est malade est coucher et ne travail pas . Si votre mari est pas la vous ouvrez  tout simplement pas la porte


----------



## Ladrine 10 (11 Octobre 2022)

Alors je suis mitigée
Oui si malade le matin au réveil et impossible de travailler j'appelle parents et médecin
Sauf que par chez moi rdv dans la journée IMPOSSIBLE déjà dans la semaine 😵
Il ya quelques années j'ai eu un nodule sur la thyroïde soigner par capsules d'iode radioactif
Une semaine sans enfants obligatoire
Sauf que forcément suivi avec rdv médical chez spécialiste
Un des rdv (qu'on ne choisit pas bien sûr) un jour d'accueil d'un seul enfant
Je préviens les parents que off ce jour là
Pas possible d'avoir un jour pour maman
Ouais on va dire ça
Je lui ai répondu bin t'en pis il viendra avec moi
En pensant qu'elle ne voudrais pas
Réponse pas de problème
Vous auriez fait quoi a ma place ?
Annuler mon rdv hors de question
Ne pas ouvrir la porte ?
Bin non j'y suis allée avec lui


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> J’ai rdv à 11h15 pas le choix mon médecin ne travaille pas cet après-midi mais pas de nouvelles du petit, vient, vient pas 🤷🏻‍♀️


tu lui a  bien envoyé un sms disant que tu ne pouvais pas accueillir ? si c'est le cas et qu'il sonne et bien tu n'ouvres pas tout simplement


----------



## bidulle (11 Octobre 2022)

franchement vaut mieux 3 jours de carence que 15 jours d'arrêt, avec le temps de recevoir les indemnités de la sécu il faut des semaines voir plus !

et si l'on n'est pas en état de conduire comment peut on l'être pour garder un enfant ?


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Landrine10, vous lui avez servi la solution la moins impactante pour elle sur un plateau : aller à votre rendez-vous avec son enfant. 
Pourquoi se gêner. Elle a saisi l'opportunité en fait !


----------



## LadyA. (11 Octobre 2022)

Interdit ou pas,  ds le cas de notre collègue,  j'emmène le petit.
Ça va 5 minutes les interdits à 2 balles de la pmi !


----------



## Chouchou301 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour @Marine35  ,
Votre employeur est prévenu, c'est le principal. 
Pensez à vous et à votre santé, reposez-vous et allez à votre RDV.
Vous tiendrez les parents au courant si reprise de l'accueil demain... ou pas, en fonction de ce que le médecin vous dira. Et vous déduirez la journée de non accueil.
Votre état de santé est prioritaire, il n'y a pas à discuter/chipoter/chercher une solution pour "faciliter" la vie de ce parent... s'il arrivait quelque chose avec cet enfant alors que vous êtes malade ça vous retomberait dessus par le parents, la pmi...


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

LadyA, Marine35 nous explique qu'elle n'est pas en état d'accueillir au moins aujourd'hui et peut être plus selon l'avis médical.


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Bonjour ce n'est pas normal de vouloir travailler en étant si mal .quelle maladie vas tu transmettre au petit qui ne peut être avec son papa. En plus tes symptômes sont aussi ceux du covid??
> Combien gagnés tu en une journée ? Ta santé vaut plus!
> Sinon emmener le petit chez le médecin . Mais c'est bof il y a des microbes et des virus dans ces endroits !
> Meilleure santé !


Mes factures s’en fichent de mon état de santé ! Je suis d’accord ce n’est pas normal d’être aussi mal et d’être prête à travailler quand même. Je n’ai pas du tout les symptômes du Covid, j’ai une otite je pense à 99%. J’ai consulté hier déjà à cause d’une grosse rhino-pharyngite et j’ai été testée. Côté rhino ça va enfin beaucoup mieux mais depuis 5h30 ce matin je douille avec mon oreille


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

bidulle a dit: 


> franchement vaut mieux 3 jours de carence que 15 jours d'arrêt, avec le temps de recevoir les indemnités de la sécu il faut des semaines voir plus !
> 
> et si l'on n'est pas en état de conduire comment peut on l'être pour garder un enfant ?


Vaut mieux ne pas être malade ! C’est évident que je ne suis pas en état de travailler surtout que le petit est malade aussi, la maman lui a mouché le nez toute la nuit et il a une conjonctivite. Les parents ne décolèrent pas au sujet de la famille qui m’a confiée leur fils malade. Ça a des conséquences sur tout le monde sauf pour eux.


----------



## bidulle (11 Octobre 2022)

c'est évident qu'il vaut mieux ne pas être malade !

vous reconnaissez vous même ne pas être en état de travaillez alors n'attendez pas que les parents décicdent et en prennent la responsabilité à votre place, assumez votre choix et là il y aura des conséquences pour les parents et ça va

 remettre les parents à leur place que de confier un enfant malade il y a de fortes chance qu'il contamine son ass mat.


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Chouchou301 a dit: 


> Bonjour @Marine35  ,
> Votre employeur est prévenu, c'est le principal.
> Pensez à vous et à votre santé, reposez-vous et allez à votre RDV.
> Vous tiendrez les parents au courant si reprise de l'accueil demain... ou pas, en fonction de ce que le médecin vous dira. Et vous déduirez la journée de non accueil.
> Votre état de santé est prioritaire, il n'y a pas à discuter/chipoter/chercher une solution pour "faciliter" la vie de ce parent... s'il arrivait quelque chose avec cet enfant alors que vous êtes malade ça vous retomberait dessus par le parents, la pmi...


Je sais tout ça mais financièrement ça va me mettre en difficulté ( c’est important aussi) et la maman a pu prendre sa journée mais elle va devoir récupérer, refaire une cession de formation et elle a déjà des heures à récupérer


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Marine35, je comprends toute la difficulté de la situation : tu es fragilisée, victime 2 fois : tu es malade ce qui n'est jamais facile et tu vas perdre du salaire (alors même en plus que tu es persuadée être malade par le biais d'un de tes accueillis). Maintenant, la seule option qui te reste puisque ton état ne te permet pas d'accueillir, c'est de consulter et de traiter au plus tôt la maladie afin de limiter au maximum et au plus vite les conséquences qu'elles soient sanitaires ou financières. C'est sûr qu'il vaut mieux ne pas être malade je le conçois !  Mais là malheureusement tu n'as pas de retour en arrière à part la guérison. Met toute ton énergie mentale dans ce but.  Courage à toi


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bidulle après mon rdv médical je compte informer la maman qui m’a confié son fils malade des conséquences pour moi, l’autre famille et même mon conjoint qui va perdre 1h aujourd’hui car il va devoir revenir pour m’emmener chez le médecin et repartir ( il a des obligations à 1h de route). Je réfléchis à refuser son fils demain même si je vais mieux ( j’en doute)


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Marine 

Demain sera un autre jour. Déjà laissez passer la journée et la nuit. 

Ça peut aller très vite des 2 cotés … soit la guérison ❤️‍🩹 soit la mort ☠️  … j’en DOUTE fortement 😀😅😂🙌

Un bol bien chaud de lait avec du chocolat en poudre ou miel et c’est PARTI 🏋️‍♀️ + SÉRUM PHYSIOLOGIQUE 

Et hop allez … ça va aller… 
You are Warrior 🪖🥊🤼‍♀️


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu il y a de nombreuses années un soucis de santé un matin après la prise d'un médoc trop fort suite à une douleur persistante bref ! j'ai tout de suite appelé tous mes PE ainsi que l'ass mat binôme que j'avais de notée sur mon contrat tous les PE la connaissait (même village) et j'allais de temps en temps chez elle avec les petits ! c'est peut-être interdit mais pas pire que de se rendre au RAM bref vous savez comment je fonctionne et donc c'est bien utile qd un matin on a un soucis !!! d'autres s'étaient débrouillés autrement ... mais aucun ne m'avait fait de réflexions !!! comment ferait ce papa si il vous arrivait bien pire ??? je me pose toujours la question avec ce genre de PE ! la nounou de mon fils qui exerçait encore est morte alors qu'elle avait encore des petits en accueil et bien ces PE ont trouvé une autre ass mat bien obligés !!! posez lui la question pour voir !!! quand on n'a pas le choix il faut bien emmené les petits avec nous ce n'est pas pire que d'aller à l'école ou les emmener en voiture pour emmener en voiture ses propres enfants à l'école chaque matin ! surtout que le "tonton" est là ... mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas professionnel ... cette ass mat ne veut pas perdre ses 3 jours (je comprends pour celles qui ont un petit taux horaire) peut-être sera t-elle obligée si son généraliste l'arrête et là le papa sera bien obligé de trouver une solution ...


----------



## caninou (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
déjà si vous n'avez personne en accueil aujourd'hui cela vous permet d'aller tranquillement chez votre médecin. Quant aux enfants malades, je ne les accueille pas sans certificat médical qui atteste la reprise d'un accueil en collectivité (ça motive les PE d'aller chez le médecin), car je sais par expérience que lorsque un virus traine c'est tout le monde qui est touché y compris moi,  je préfère m'assoir sur une ou deux journée plutôt que d'avoir tous mes accueillis contaminés et au final me retrouver en maladie. Donc signalez à la maman du petit qui doit être chez vous demain, que vous n'acceptez son fils qu'avec un certificat médical qui atteste d'un état santé compatible avec une collectivité.


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 je doute qu’une otite guérisse aussi rapidement…franchement là je n’en peux plus, le Doliprane n’a aucun effet et j’ai vraiment super mal, ça travaille dur dans mon oreille, ça tape et ça coule ! J’ai hâte d’aller chez le médecin, c’est long d’attendre comme ça


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Comme Chantou j'emmène l'enfant avec moi je l'ai déjà fait par le passé ! à un moment faut arrêter ! et j'ai déjà emmené une fratrie (je n'avais qu'eux ce jour-là je précise) chez leur généraliste dans le village voisin car la maman comptait sur moi tout simplement je pouvais je l'ai fait ... c'est aussi cela notre travail "assister" les PE mais pas faire de l'assistanat nuance pour moi ! je ne l'ai jamais refait après car la plupart des PE emmenait leur propre enfant chez le médecin ! quand on peut rendre service on le fait ... mais il est vrai que nous sommes dans un métier spécial avec beaucoup d'interdits ... je dirais que c'est même un peu militaire notre profession !!!


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Angèle1982 j’ai déjà  conduit un enfant accueilli aussi chez son médecin à 15 min de route et ensuite au labo pour analyses et enfin pharmacie


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Octobre 2022)

Au risque de me faire encore lyncher, les maladies infantiles ont souvent des temps d'incubation,  et les petits ou gros virus aussi.
Notre métier a cette particularité de nous mettre face aux maladies. 

C'est un risque.
Quand au binôme,  je trouve que c'est une possibilité qui rassure sans doute le parent mais qui en réalité ne garantit rien. Les places du binômes seront sans doute complète ce jour là ou indisponible tout simplement. 

Je préviens toujours mes employeurs que n'étant pas un cyborg, je peux'avoir aussi des maladies,  me casser un bras ou une jambe. 

Accueillir des enfants en étant soi même malade n'est pas non plus une très grande idée.  
Un malaise, un étourdissement est vite arrivé,  et là c'est nous qui transmettrons éventuellement les virus ? Alors que c'est bien ce qu'on reproche aux employeurs quand ils nous confient leurs enfants malades, c'est contradictoire.

Oui un arrêt va faire perdre de l'argent. Ce qui aurait aussi été le cas si l'enfant était absent avec certificat. 

Rien de tout cela n'est inconnu pour nous toutes, c'est le risque avec mes accueils des petits.
Lorsque l'on a une vraie bonne otite, impossible d'accueillir, la douleur est insupportable et attention à la prise de certains médicaments qui altèrent nos facultés.  Et avoir un enfant qui crie avec une otite c'est jusge horrible. 
Certaines otites ont un impact sur l'équilibre aussi.

Donc vigilance.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Octobre 2022)

Quand au fait d'emmener l'enfant en consultation ?  Non, vous faites quoi du loulou lorsque le medecin vous ausculte ? Et si c'est l'heure de la sieste ? Et si le médecin à  du retard ?


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Octobre 2022)

De toute façon, chacune compose avec les obligations, les règles, les urgences...

Comme j'ai expliqué une fois, j'ai retrouvé un matin mon chat agonisant sur le balcon. Je ne me suis pas dit : "ah il a l'air de mourir mais comme j'ai les enfants je vais attendre ce soir...;"
J'ai mis le chat dans sa caisse de transport, la poussette double dans le coffre, les 3 enfants dans la voiture et direction le véto à 3 km de chez mois. Mon chat a été pris en charge immédiatement, je suis repartie après l'avoir déposé, en demandant au véto de faire ce qu'il pouvait et de me tenir au courant. Il est resté 48h à la clinique vétérinaire, je suis retournée le chercher un soir, APRÈS mon travail (car là il n'y avait plus d'urgence).
C'était en 2016... Mon chat a aujourd'hui 15 ans. Et si c'était à refaire...je le referai...
D'ailleurs, quand on signe les contrats, je demande aux parents l'autorisation de transport en voiture (uniquement sur les communes de l'agglo) en leur précisant que je peux être amenée un jour à emmener mon chat chez le véto en urgence.


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Nanou on a l'impression d'être prises pour des OVNIS ! si ton chat était mort tu aurais été très malheureuse tout çà pour ne pas déroger au règlement !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Octobre 2022)

Désolée mais'ce n'est pas du tout la même chose !


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

alors Marine35 ? 

Sinon pour les otites sans voir le médecin si rdv trop tard, la pharmacie peut donner des gouttes auriculaires et un médicament contre la douleur style paracetamol


----------



## Tatynou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

L'urgence elle est pour tout le monde ! et MES chats 🥰font partie de MA famille !
donc si un jour pendant l'accueil, un de mes chats a besoin d'aller d'urgence chez le véto hé bien je l'emmène et j'emmène l'accueilli aussi si personne ne peut venir le chercher lui ! 
non mais et puis quoi encore pffffffffffffff 😡  😡  😡


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Octobre 2022)

@Tatynou1 
Dans mon cas il était hors de question que j'appelle les PE pour leur demander de venir chercher leurs enfans.
Un couple travaillait sur Paris donc en train il auraient mis plus d'une heure à arriver.
L'autre famille aurait mis au moins 45 mn.....
Et là il y avait une grosse urgence.... Donc oui, mon chat passe avant mon travail....
Et à celles qui vont le dire : "si tu avais travaillé à l'extérieur tu n'aurais pas vu ton chat mourant"
Certes, mais je travaille chez moi. Donc je gère les imprévus en conséquence...


----------



## Tatynou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91 effectivement si les PE sont loin, c'est pas la peine de leur téléphoner ...
mais bon comme pour mon contrat actuel, la PE ne travaille pas le mardi ni le mercredi, et habite à 5mn de chez moi. donc si problème elle vient de suite chercher la petite sinon tant pis je l'emmène avec moi !


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Oui nous comprenons tes difficultés. Sois prudente et commence vite ton traitement.


----------



## incognito (11 Octobre 2022)

Chantou, ne rien mettre dans l'oreille sans avoir été ausculté car le tympan peut être percé, fragilisé

on ne met rien dans l'oreille sans avis médical, le personnel de la pharmacie ne devrait même rien donner dans ce cas


----------



## Petuche (11 Octobre 2022)

Je me rappelle y a plusieurs années,  j'étais vraiment pas bien, température bonne migraine toux etc. . Le soir quand les PE sont venus je les ai prévenu que j'avais pris rdv au médecin le lendemain'mais dans la,matinée à 10h. Les petits arrivaient vers 8h30... j'avais donc demandé de me les emmener plus tard. Alors pour 2 PE ça à été mais le 3eme holala ! Catastrophe il m'a fait tout un skeche. .. qu'il avait un rdv travail que la maman ne pouvait pas, que j'aurai pû prendre le soir, enfin bref.. du coup j'étais tellement dépitée que j'ai pris ma journée entière. J'ai prévenu les autres PE, pas de soucis... Et eux je leur ai dit et confirme par texto que tel jour je serais absente. Du coup il a bien fallu qu'ils se débrouillent. Ce qui est dommage c'est que tous mes PE ont payé pour un c.....


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Marin35 Sinon pour les otites sans voir le médecin si rdv trop tard, la pharmacie peut donner des gouttes auriculaires et un médicament contre la douleur style paracetamol


Chantou j’ai eu un rdv à 11h15, otite avec perforation du tympan ( ça saigne encore) j’avais pris du paracetamol à 7h car 38,2 et maux de tête avec douleur à l’oreille. J’ai des gouttes antibiotiques et des corticoïdes


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Octobre 2022)

@Marine35 
et un arrêt de travail ?


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Marine 35

Donc il ne fallait *SURTOUT* *PAS* *HÉSITER* à consulter avec les gosses ou pas ! Il y avait bien *URGENCE*


----------



## Chouchou301 (11 Octobre 2022)

@Marine35 
Prenez soin de vous. Bon rétablissement !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Octobre 2022)

Non pas avec les enfants ! JAMAIS


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Petuche j’ai constaté qu’il y aura toujours une famille avec qui ça va coincer. Pour l’enterrement de ma grand-mère, une maman m’a demandé l’horaire car elle comptait m’emmener sa fille et venir la récupérer juste avant afin de me libérer pour que je puisse y aller 😡 j’ai répondu que j’avais droit à 1 congé et que je ne travaillais pas. Elle me sort ah bon c’est seulement à 1/2h de trajet et ça ne va pas durer toute la journée puisque c’est l’après-midi. J’étais choquée ! J’ai démissionné après pour une autre raison


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Pour une urgence c'est a l'assmat elle même de trouver sa solution. C'est aussi la que l'on juge du côté pro de la personne. Les PE ne peuvent pas venir et bien l'assmat veille sur son petit mais l'emmène chez le médecin. 
C'est mieux que de le laisser avec le mari a la maison.
Tu nous diras si le médecin te soigne vite et te juge apte au travail 
Pour ma part pour une urgence je gère sans demander à un forum trop d'avis différents qui embrouillent plus qu'ils n'aident.
Urgence Action Réaction!


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Chouchou301 a dit: 


> @Marine35
> Prenez soin de vous. Bon rétablissement !


Merci. Je reprends jeudi et j’ai annoncé à la maman de l’enfant qui traîne sa rhino ( ou autre chose) depuis 1 mois que je l’accueille à la condition que son fils ait vu le médecin. J’ai précisé que le copain non plus n’allait pas bien et qu’il a été vu par le médecin


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Prompt rétablissement à toi @Marine35 
Si ça se trouve, si tu as décrit tes symptômes à ce PE, il s’est peut-être dit « C’est les dents » 😂


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Prompt rétablissement à toi @Marine35
> Si ça se trouve, si tu as décrit tes symptômes à ce PE, il s’est peut-être dit « C’est les dents » 😂


Merci 😉 tu rigoles mais le médecin m’a demandé si j’avais des douleurs dentaires


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Comme quoi !
Et les fesses rouges 😂


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bon rétablissement à toi Marine35.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Aïe aïe je comprend pourquoi tu a aussi mal 

Bon rétablissement 😉


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Guéris vite pourvu que ton traitement soulage vite les douleurs ! Prends soin de toi.


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Pour une urgence c'est a l'assmat elle même de trouver sa solution. C'est aussi la que l'on juge du côté pro de la personne. Les PE ne peuvent pas venir et bien l'assmat veille sur son petit mais l'emmène chez le médecin.
> C'est mieux que de le laisser avec le mari a la maison.
> Tu nous diras si le médecin te soigne vite et te juge apte au travail
> Pour ma part pour une urgence je gère sans demander à un forum trop d'avis différents qui embrouillent plus qu'ils n'aident.
> Urgence Action Réaction!


Je n’étais même pas apte à conduire donc je me voyais mal y aller avec un petit ni du coup à le laisser avec mon mari. Mon mari est revenu pour m’accompagner en voiture. J’ai posté ce sujet à 7h du matin, c’était un peu tôt pour contacter les parents et le cabinet médical était fermé à cette heure. J’étais mal et très ennuyée par rapport à une p-e. Elle n’a pas pu aller en formation aujourd’hui. Demain c’est mamie qui garde l’enfant et ça n’arrange pas trop la maman ( mauvaise entente). Là ça commence à aller mieux, ça saigne toujours mais les corticoïdes me soulagent un peu et j’ai 38,6, je suis ko par ces nuits plutôt courtes mais je tiens debout, j’ai une bonne résistance 😉


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Vous êtes malade c est pas de votre faute . Certe sa embête les PE mais on ne choisit pas les jours où on va tomber malade . 

Une otite avec perforation du tympan c est quand même quelque chose d important a ne pas prendre à la légère  , mal soigner sa peu avoir de grave conséquences sur l ouïe . Vos PE peuvent quand même comprendre cela


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Les dents peuvent générer beaucoup de choses lors de mes opérations on m'a fait passer des radios des dents !!! donc ce n'est pas à prendre à la légère !!! pour les fesses rouges çà je ne connais pas votre vie intime 🤣faut bien rigoler un peu ! bonne guérison et faites le tri dans vos PE ...


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Moi ce soir j’ai envoyé un sms concernant le petit gars pour qu’il soit vu par un médecin, n’a pas bcp mangé et bcp bcp dormi comme hier et encore obligée de le réveiller, angine je pense, car a dû mal à avaler et KO. 

La mère réactive quand même est venue 1 h + tôt et rdv demain matin 👍 je lui ai dit qu’il avait été mis à l’écart des autres enfants, ça leur donne envie de vite le soigner pour jouer avec les copains. Et de + c’est vrai. Bah oui !


----------



## Nounou22 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bon rétablissement à toi @Marine35 , tu dois bien douillé avec le tympan perforé. Penses à toi, à te rétablir et les parents ils vont se débrouiller avec leur progéniture....

Moi j'ai envoyé deux enfants vers la case médecin aujourd'hui.....on a une épidémie de rhinopharyngite, otite et laryngite en ce moment chez mes loulous 😢 Tous les loulous sont malades, deux sont sous antibios, deux vont au médecin demain, une est absente car malade et deux toussent mais c'est encore stable ....on verra demain ..... Je suis fatiguée rien que d'y penser 😅


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

y a aussi une épidémie de bronchiolite qui démarre.....


----------



## Marine35 (12 Octobre 2022)

Nounou22 bon courage car c’est contraignant et fatiguant de passer ses journées à essuyer, nettoyer, moucher des nez, rarement dans la coopération des loulous. Je reprends demain mais ils sont malades aussi, par contre pour un vu que ça dure depuis 1 mois j’ai exigé qu’il voit un médecin


----------



## Nounou22 (12 Octobre 2022)

@Marine35 ,
Tu as bien fait, car un de mes loulous toussait depuis deux semaines et sa toux s'aggravait, j'ai fini par dire aux parents que ce serait bien que loulou voit le doc mais trop tard, il avait déjà contaminé une partie des copains copines qui ensuite se contaminent entre eux.....donc là quand j'ai vu que ça toussait, j'ai dis aux parents, rdv au médecin déjà pour le bien être de votre enfant afin qu'il ait un traitement adapté si besoin et aussi pour éviter une contamination probable qui ferait effet boule de neige ....


----------



## Marine35 (12 Octobre 2022)

@Nounou22 la maman ne voulait pas consulter car y’a pas de traitement pour soigner une rhino. C’est vrai mais il existe des choses pour nez bouché, nez qui coule, maux de gorge, la toux. Là en plus le petit refuse les lavages au sérum phy et le prohinel. Résultat il a contaminé un copain ( papa très énervé)  et moi 2 fois et là ça a dégénéré en otite avec perforation du tympan. Ça aurait pu être évité !  Je pensais que la maman allait prendre sa journée, se mettre en télétravail ou le papa prendre un jour enfant malade mais non il est à la halte garderie aujourd’hui 😡


----------



## Marine35 (12 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> @Marine35
> et un arrêt de travail ?


Je reprends demain


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> @Nounou22 la maman ne voulait pas consulter car y’a pas de traitement pour soigner une rhino. C’est vrai mais il existe des choses pour nez bouché, nez qui coule, maux de gorge, la toux. Là en plus le petit refuse les lavages au sérum phy et le prohinel. Résultat il a contaminé un copain ( papa très énervé)  et moi 2 fois et là ça a dégénéré en otite avec perforation du tympan. Ça aurait pu être évité !  Je pensais que la maman allait prendre sa journée, se mettre en télétravail ou le papa prendre un jour enfant malade mais non il est à la halte garderie aujourd’hui 😡


ben perso un cas comme ça... je pense que je pourrais donner ma dem.... quel manque de respect!!!


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

et cet enfant du coup, il a vu un médecin ou pas?
car si ce n'est pas le cas perso, je le refuse!!


----------



## Tatynou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

*site de la CPAM *
La *rhinopharyngite* est une maladie contagieuse à caractère épidémique. Il s'agit d'une *infection virale* due à de multiples virus : le rhinovirus, l’influenzae, le *coronavirus*, etc.


----------



## Marine35 (12 Octobre 2022)

@kikine pas encore ! Ben non il est à la halte-garderie toute la journée comme ça il pourra faire des échanges de virus avec d’autres ! J’ai reçu un sms rdv à 17h30


----------



## Chouchou301 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour @Marine35 , comment ça va ce matin ?


----------



## Marine35 (13 Octobre 2022)

@Chouchou301  fatiguée et embêtée aujourd’hui avec mon oreille un peu douloureuse et bouchée


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Oui ça ne doit pas être facile 😢 je compatis !


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Octobre 2022)

@Marine35 
Bon courage et rétablissez vous vite !


----------



## Chouchou301 (13 Octobre 2022)

@Marine35 
Bon courage, prenez soin de vous


----------



## Chouchou301 (14 Octobre 2022)

@Marine35 Bon week-end ! Repose-vous pour être en forme lundi ;-)


----------



## Merlu33 (15 Octobre 2022)

Qu elle histoire Marine35! soignez vous bien, passez un bon weekend et courage pour lundi.pour


----------



## Marine35 (16 Octobre 2022)

Chouchou301 a dit: 


> @Marine35 Bon week-end ! Repose-vous pour être en forme lundi ;-)





Merlu33 a dit: 


> Qu elle histoire Marine35! soignez vous bien, passez un bon weekend et courage pour lundi.pour


Merci beaucoup ! J’avoue que ça ne va pas très fort, nuits entrecoupées et oreille bouchée. C’est handicapant au quotidien ! Perte d’audition, gêne permanente. J’ai été faire des courses samedi et c’était franchement pénible les gens, les bruits de fond. Je termine demain soir les gouttes antibio. Je vais reprendre rdv chez le médecin. L’idéal serait que je consulte un orl mais les délais sont longs ! Je suis sujette aux otites à l’oreille droite. J’ai eu un accident enfant avec TC et l’oreille avait été touchée avec complications. J’ai une mauvaise audition et là j’espère que ça va se rétablir. J’ai eu plusieurs perforations du tympan. Je n’attaque pas cette nouvelle semaine au mieux


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Octobre 2022)

Ouch ! En effet, une consultation de contrôle s'impose. Je suis très sujette aux otites mais je n'ai jamais eu de perforation de tympan. Je sais d'expérience que les otites sont extrêmement douloureuses mais dans votre cas je n'ose imaginer. En plus, si cela vous crée des vertiges comme pour moi c'est le pompon. Courage à vous !


----------



## Chouchou301 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour @Marine35 
Bon courage, j'ai connu les otites à répétitions quand j'étais plus jeune, j'ai encore le souvenir de me taper la tête contre les murs tellement c'est douloureux... et si ça ne se calme pas mieux vaut consulter...


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour quelle malchance consulte ton médecin et demande lui une lettre pour un ORL . Quelque soit le délai il est temps de voir un spécialiste.
Meilleure santé !


----------

